

Ask HN: Pimp my startup idea - jwwest

I'm really interested in the CGM (consumer generated media) space, and I'd love to get some feedback on what the market's like.<p>My idea is to take something like WordPress, modify it with CGM features (voting, user submitted pictures, videos, comments embedded in media, user profiles, karma system, etc) and market it as a SaaS to mid to large sized businesses. Sort of like how Yammer works, but for businesses that want to implement interactive features features in the most efficient manner.<p>I could also implement a simple shopping cart system and payment gateways for PayPal, Authorize.net, etc as well. A lot of my inspiration comes from Danny Choo and his Mirai Gaia product in Japan. But that's licensed software.
======
aditya
What the fuck does all this marketing speak mean?

EDIT: And why would businesses want it?

~~~
jwwest
I didn't think it was that bad. :(

Social network in a box. Ning would be a competitor.

~~~
aditya
It was pretty awful.

You want to build a Ning for businesses? Since you don't sound like an
engineer, here's what I would suggest you do.

Pay a designer 500$ for mockups, then go sell it to 10 businesses at $10k a
pop, and if you can get contracts signed, build the product with that cash.

Your description above sounds out of focus, start with one thing, do one thing
and do it really well.

If you are an engineer, build a prototype - what are you waiting for?

------
phamilton
A little off topic, but in the 7 days since you created this account, you've
asked three questions on this topic. You've commented on them, and that's your
entire history here.

I'm all for Ask HN, but please just hang out here a bit. Contribute with some
comments. Provide unique insight. Don't just tap into the great resources here
- become a part of them.

